

Show HN: Edit any website in your browser with HTML5 - adv0r
http://edit.lize.it/

======
logotype
Or you could just paste this: javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true';
document.designMode='on'; void 0

------
krosaen
Fun way to make fake headlines on nytimes.com, just had my wife fooled for a
second :)

------
mourique
some background info: <http://blog.whatwg.org/the-road-to-
html-5-contenteditable>

------
isnotchicago
Well. "Frape" is a term I had never heard before.

